# [Review] Xigmatek Porter N881



## xTc (14. November 2008)

xTc und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
präsentieren den

Xigmatek Porter N881


*Nachdem Xigmatek den ersten CPU-Kühler mit H.D.T.-Technologie auf den Markt gebracht hat, folgte vor kurzem der Xigmatek  Porter N881. Der Porter N881 ist der erste Chipsatz-Kühler auf dem Markt, der auch über Xigmateks H.D.T.-Technologie verfügt. Caseking.de stellte mir ein Testmuster zur Verfügung, um herauszufinden wie sich der Kühler in der Praxis schlägt.*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Porter CN881 ist der erste verfügbare Chipsatz-Kühler, der über die H.D.T.-Technologie verfügt. Dabei berührt die verbaute Heatpipe den zu kühlenden Chip/Prozessor direkt. Bei normalen Chipsatz-Kühlern verläuft die Heatpipe durch einen Kühlblock, der die Wärme des Chips aufnimmt. Aufgrund des flexiblen Befestigungssystems kann der Kühler nahezu auf allen Mainboards verbaut werden. Zu den einzelnen Features später mehr. Kommen wir als Erstes zur Verpackung und dem Lieferumfang.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Kühler kommt in einer einfachen Sichtverpackung daher. Auf der Vorderseite druckt Xigmatek die speziellen Features des Porter N881 ab. Xigmatek umwirbt den Kühler mit „No Noise“ und „Non Fan Optional“. Der Kühler kann vollkommen passiv, also ohne Lüfter betrieben werden. Dennoch ist es möglich einen zusätzlichen Lüfter zu montieren. Des Weiteren wirbt Xigmatek mit seiner einzigartigen H.D.T.-Technologie auf der Verpackung.

Auf der Rückseite stehen alle wichtigen Informationen/Angaben zum Kühler. Darunter auch eine Auflistung aller Chipsätze, bei denen der Porter montiert werden kann. Leider ist die Auflistung nicht auf dem neusten Stand. Laut Verpackung ist der 975X der letzte unterstützte Chipsatz. Auch auf der Internet-Produktseite des Porters ist die Liste nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand. So gibt Xigmatek dort den P35-Chipsatz als letzten verwendbaren Chipsatz an. Allerdings lässt sich der Kühler auch ohne Probleme auf den aktuellen P45/X48-Mainboards montieren. AMD-Chipsätze werden bis zum 790x/780x unterstützt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiterhin umwirbt Xigmatek den Kühler mit speziellen Features, wie einem geringen Gewicht, einer einfachen Installation und Anti-Vibrations-Entkoppler für einen optionalen Lüfter.

*Links:*


> Xigmatek Porter N881 Produktseite Englisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spezifikation:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkung:  Eine Montage auf  X48, P45 und X38-Mainboards ist ebenfalls möglich. Der Kühler passt aufgrund der flexiblen Befestigung auch auf diesen Chipsätzen. Dennoch gibt  Xigmatek den Kühler für diese Chipsätze offiziell nicht frei.


*Lieferumfang:*

Die Verpackung enthält den Kühler und eine kleine schwarze Accessory-Box. In dieser kleinen Accessory-Box befindet sich der Rest des Lieferumfangs. Dieser ist vollkommen und lässt keine Wünsche offen. Xigmatek liefert alles mit, was für eine Montage benötigt wird. 


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Kühler wird mit einer kleinen Tüte Wärmeleitpaste, vier Entkopplern für einen optionalen Lüfter, Befestigungsmaterial und einer Montageanleitung geliefert. Das Befestigungsmaterial fällt äußerst großzügig aus und ermöglicht die Montage auf den verschiedensten Mainboards. So kann der Kühler auf Mainboards mit Bohrungen, aber auch auf Mainboards mit Verankerungen montiert werden. Selbst einen Inbusschlüssel für die Schrauben liefert Xigmatek mit. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Montageanleitung ist  in vier Sprachen verfasst. Darunter auch Deutsch und Englisch. Die Anleitung ist gut bebildert und leicht verständlich. Leider ist die Übersetzung ins Deutsche nicht so gut geglückt. Als Beispiel:



> „Fügen Sie die Hook Head Screw und die Clips des Mainboards zusammen. Legen Sie nun die Washer (Beilagscheiben), die Federn und die Threaded Nut auf die Hock Headed Screw.“



Die Bilder sind aber relativ eindeutig und selbsterklärend.


*Die H.D.T.-Technologie:*

Die H.D.T.-Technologie ist das Herzstück des Kühlers und  macht ihn einzigartig. Gegenüber anderen Kühlern hat die Heatpipe des Xigmateks Porter direkten Kontakt zum Chip. Bei anderen Kühlern verläuft die Heatpipe erst durch einen kleinen Block, der die Wärme aufnimmt. Dieser gibt die Wärme dann an die Heatpipe weiter.  Die Heatpipe besteht vollständig aus Kupfer, wobei der Rest des Kühlblocks aus Aluminium gefertigt ist.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Emotionen:*

Der Kühler macht einen sehr guten Eindruck. Er ist mit 34 Lamellen bestückt, welche alle aus Aluminium gefertigt sind. Diese sind sauber verarbeitet und weisen keine scharfen Kanten auf. Auch die Heatpipe ist sauber verarbeitet und weist keine Mängel auf.
Auch die Grundfläche weist keine negativen Merkmale auf und ist eben. Die Heatpipe wurde passend in den Kühlblock integriert und fügt sich zu einer ebenen Oberfläche. Durch die 4 Montagelöcher in der Bodenplatte ist eine relativ flexible Montage gewährleistet. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


*Montage:*

Zuerst muss die alte Heatpipe entfernt werden. Danach werden als Erstes die zwei langen Schrauben von unten durch die Bohrungen gesteckt. Dabei ist es wichtig, dass sich zwischen  Schraubenkopf und Mainboard eine kleine gelbe Unterlegscheibe befindet. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danach könnt Ihr den Kühler testweise auf die Northbridge stellen um zu sehen, wie Ihr die Halter justieren müsst. Auf dem Bild sieht man deutlich, das der Xigmatek Porter die Northbridge vollständig bedeckt.  Die Heatpipe verläuft mittig über den Heatspreader und somit auch über den eigentlichen Chip.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat man die Richtung der Befestigung justiert, könnt Ihr diese verschrauben. Dazu wird die schwarze Schraube in den Kühlblock gedreht. Dabei sieht es die Anleitung vor, dass sich zwischen dem Kühlkörper und der Befestigung zwei gelbe Unterlegscheiben befinden. Die Schrauben würden sich sonst zu weit in den Kühler drehen und auf die Northbridge drücken.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nachdem Ihr alles verschraubt habt, entfernt Ihr den Kühler und tragt etwas Wärmeleitpaste auf. Der Heatspreader der Northbridge sollte leicht bedeckt sein. Tragt die Wärmeleitpaste vorsichtig auf und achtet darauf, dass nicht zu viel Wärmeleitpaste verwendet wird. Nachdem Ihr die Paste aufgetragen habt, könnt Ihr den Kühler wieder auf die Northbridge setzten.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Schluss müsst Ihr den Kühler noch richtig befestigen. Dazu wird eine Unterlegscheibe auf die Schraube gelegt und das Ganze mit einer Mutter verschraubt. Die Montageanleitung sieht es jedoch vor, die im Lieferumfang enthaltenen Federn zu verbauen, da diese den Anpressdruck noch verbessern. Bei meinem Mainboard musste ich allerdings auf die Federn verzichten, da die Schrauben für die dicke X48-Heatpipe etwas zu knapp bemessen waren. Trotzdem ist die Montage problemlos möglich.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Alternativ lässt sich der Kühler auf Chipsätzen/Prozessoren mit Klammern montieren. Dabei ist die Montage etwas anders. Hierbei nutzt man die „Anker“ auf dem Mainboard als Befestigung. Das Ganze ist zwar etwas „Fummelarbeit“ funktioniert aber tadellos. Für Chips ohne Heatspreader liegt eine Art Polster/Abstandshalter bei. Vor der Montage muss dieser auf die Unterseite des Kühlers geklebt werden. Das Polster sorgt dafür, dass der Druck auf den eigentlichen Chip verteilt wird und nicht an einer Ecke stärker ist als an einer anderen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte die passive Kühlleistung an ihre Grenzen stoßen, lässt sich zusätzlich noch ein 80mm Lüfter montieren. Dazu werden als erstes die Entkoppler in den Lüfter gesteckt. Danach kann der Lüfter einfach am Kühlkörper befestigt werden. Bei der Montage werden die Entkoppler über die zweite Lamelle (jeweils oben und unten) gezogen und in die Rille gedrückt. Der Lüfter sitzt fest und überträgt so keine Vibrationen an den Kühlkörper.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Kompatibilität:*

Der Kühler ist quasi zu allen Chipsätzen kompatibel. Allerdings kann es passieren dass der Xigmatek Porter mit dem CPU-Kühler kollidiert. Dieses ist aber vom Kühler und der Richtung, in die er verbaut wird abhängig. Ein Thermalright Ultra 120 eXtreme macht keine Probleme, der IFX-14 war allerdings nur noch in eine Richtung montierbar.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Tests:*

Im ersten Test muss der Kühler die Northbridge eines X48-Chipsatzes kühlen. Dabei musste der Kühler die Abwärme der Northbridge bei zwei verschiedenen Spannungen bewältigen. Getestet wurde mit der kleinsten einstellbaren Spannung, 1.25V, und mit 1,39V. Eine Erhöhung der Northbridge kann von Nöten sein, um höhere und bessere Übertaktungsergebnisse zu erzielen.

Weiterhin habe ich die Tests auch mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter durchgeführt. Dabei handelte es sich um einen Xigmatek XLF-F8253, welcher mit 7V betrieben wurde. Der Lüfter drehte sich bei 7V mit 1440 Umdrehungen pro Minute.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Xigmatek Porter schafft es die Northbridge deutlich kühler zu halten. Der Temperaturunterschied ist im Idle-Modus nicht sonderlich groß. Unter Belastung zeigt der Porter sein ganzes Potenzial. Ganze 7° Grad bleibt die Northbridge bei 1,39V kühler. Die Asus Heatpipe erreicht Ihre (eigentlich) guten Werte aufgrund ihrer Masse. Bei kleineren Northbridge-Kühlern kann die Temperatur bedeutend höher ausfallen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des Weiteren habe ich den Xigmatek Porter auf einem  Intel Essential Series D201GLY2 getestet. Dort erbrachte der Kühler wahre Wunder. Mit dem Standardkühler schaltete sich das System nach 2 Minuten wegen Überhitzung ab. Der Xigmatek Porter schaffte es schon im passivem Zustand die Temperatur um die Hälfte zu verringern und einen stabilen Betrieb zu garantierten. Mit einem zusätzlichen Lüfter lässt sich die Temperatur nochmals senken.


*Fazit:*

Der Kühler schlägt sich prächtig, die Temperaturunterschiede sind mehr als deutlich. Für *14,90 Euro* bietet der Kühler ein gutes Komplettpaket. Die Verarbeitung ist hervorragend und der Lieferumfang lässt keine Wünsche offen. 
Wer seinem hitzigen Chipsatz eine Abkühlung verschaffen will kann bedenkenlos zugreifen. Allerdings veranlasst der Xigmatek Porter, dass einige CPU-Kühler nur noch in eine bestimmte Richtung verbaut werden kann.

​


----------



## xTc (14. November 2008)

*picdump*


----------



## xTc (14. November 2008)

*picdump2*


----------



## xTc (14. November 2008)

*picdump3*


----------



## xTc (14. November 2008)

*picdump4*


----------



## xTc (14. November 2008)

*picdump5*


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (14. November 2008)

bilder, text und grafiken absolut top;
saubere arbeit

magst du den vl mal auf einen 45 watt prozessor schnallen, wenn du sowas hast und das möglich ist ?
würde mich interessieren, wie viel luft da nach oben ist


----------



## xTc (14. November 2008)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> bilder, text und grafiken absolut top;
> saubere arbeit



Danke.



fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> magst du den vl mal auf einen 45 watt prozessor schnallen, wenn du sowas hast und das möglich ist ?
> würde mich interessieren, wie viel luft da nach oben ist



Würde ich gerne. Leider ist es aktuell nicht möglich. Ich muss mir erst was einfallen lassen, wie ich den Kühler befestige.

Es gibt zwar ein Crossbow-Kit um den Porter als CPU-Kühler zu nutzen, leider ist dieses aber nicht in Deutschland erhältlich.


Gruß


----------



## Shibi (14. November 2008)

Warum sponsort dich eigentlich Caseking? *neidisch bin*

Aber ein klasse Test, alles schon beschrieben und bebildert. 
Leider gefällt mir der Kühler meines MSI P45 Platinum viel zu gut um ihn auszutauschen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. November 2008)

Alter Schwede.
Wie fett ist denn dein Review. 
Der Hammer, liest sich klasse, tolle Bilder. Ich bin mehr als begeistert. 

Mach weiter so, Großmeister xTc.


----------



## xTc (16. November 2008)

Danke euch.



> Leider gefällt mir der Kühler meines MSI P45 Platinum viel zu gut um ihn auszutauschen.



Dann halt nicht. 



> Warum sponsort dich eigentlich Caseking? *neidisch bin*



Hat sich so ergeben. 



> Der Hammer, liest sich klasse, tolle Bilder. Ich bin mehr als begeistert.



Freut mich.  Und weitermachen werde ich eh.


Gruß


----------



## Shibi (17. November 2008)

> Hat sich so ergeben.


Was muss ich denn machen, damit die mich auch sponsoren?


----------



## Digger (17. November 2008)

hey serh schöner kühler!

wie schlägt der sich denn im vergleich zu dem oldie TR HR-05 ? wär nett wenn du das mit dem kleinen celeron testen würdest/könntest. ich bruach für meinen dualcora atom noch nen NB-Kühler


----------



## xTc (17. November 2008)

@ *Digger*:

Hab das ITX soweit umgebaut und reiche die Ergebnisse Morgen nach. 



Gruß


----------



## Malkav85 (17. November 2008)

Würde gerne mal den Vergleich mitm HR05 wissen ^^ 

Ginge das? *lieb gugg*


----------



## Digger (17. November 2008)

@MalkavianChild85


Digger schrieb:


> hey serh schöner kühler!
> 
> wie schlägt der sich denn im vergleich zu dem oldie TR HR-05 ? wär nett wenn du das mit dem kleinen celeron testen würdest/könntest. ich bruach für meinen dualcora atom noch nen NB-Kühler







> Hab das ITX soweit umgebaut und reiche die Ergebnisse Morgen nach.


sehr cool, danke


----------



## xTc (17. November 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal den Vergleich mitm HR05 wissen ^^
> 
> Ginge das? *lieb gugg*



Wie schon gesagt, ich hab den HR-05/IFX schon aufgeschnallt und teste bereits.  Werte sollte es dann noch später am Abend geben. 


Gruß


----------



## Digger (17. November 2008)

NOCH BESSER


----------



## xTc (17. November 2008)

So, ich habe nun Ergenisse vorliegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit verbautem Lüfter schlägt sich der HR-05/IFX recht tapfer aber ohne Lüfter finde ich den Abstand schon etwas heftig.

Der Proter profitiert also doch deutlich davon, das die Heatpipe den eigentlichen Chip direkt berührt.


Gruß


----------



## Digger (17. November 2008)

vielen dank. der celeron is doch vergleichbar mit der nb des atoms oda? 
aba es wird dann mit sicherheit der xigmatek meine atom kühlen dürfen


----------



## xTc (17. November 2008)

Digger schrieb:


> vielen dank. der celeron is doch vergleichbar mit der nb des atoms oda?
> aba es wird dann mit sicherheit der xigmatek meine atom kühlen dürfen



Naja, in etwa passt das. Selbst bei meinem ITX (kein Atom, noch das alte) wird die North-/South-Bridge richtig warm. 

Aber mit dem Xigmatek Porter wirst du nichts falsch machen.  Gute Entscheidung. 


Gruß


----------



## Digger (17. November 2008)

> Gute Entscheidung.


na aba nur wegen dem guten review


----------



## Dustin91 (17. November 2008)

http://www.pcmasters.de/fileadmin/reviews/ekl/gross-clockner/0-ekl-gross-clockner.jpg

Aber der EKL Groß Clockner hat doch auch H.D.T.-Technologie oder nicht?
Da berühren die Heatpipes doch auch direkt den Chip oder nicht?

EDIT: Ok, ich sehe gerade, dass berührt direkt den Chip.
Der Großclockner sieht zwar gleich aus, liegt aber auf der grauen Abdeckung der CPU auf.


----------



## xTc (17. November 2008)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Aber der EKL Groß Clockner hat doch auch H.D.T.-Technologie oder nicht?
> Da berühren die Heatpipes doch auch direkt den Chip oder nicht?




Richtig, das ist die selbe Bauweise. Die Heatpipes berühren den Chip direkt.


Gruß


----------



## xTc (23. November 2008)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> magst du den vl mal auf einen 45 watt prozessor schnallen, wenn du sowas hast und das möglich ist ?
> würde mich interessieren, wie viel luft da nach oben ist



Hab mich jetzt mal dahinterklemmen und bin was Neues gewahr geworden. Wenn alles klappt bekomme ich ein entsprechendes Kit um den Kühler auf einer kleinen CPU zu testen.

Denke ich nehme dann den Celeron 420, alles andere würde verglühen. 


Gruß


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (8. März 2009)

hast du denn schon das ersehnte kit bekommen ?
oder hat's doch nicht geklappt ?


----------



## quikuser (8. März 2009)

Schöner Test, aber ich glaub die paar Grad bei deinem Formula lohnen sich nicht wirklich, auch wenn man stark OCen will oder? Doch beim Intel Celeron 220 sind das ja extreme temperaturunterschiede schon erstaunlich
Grüße,
Quikuser


----------



## xTc (9. März 2009)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> hast du denn schon das ersehnte kit bekommen ?
> oder hat's doch nicht geklappt ?



Leider nein. Sonst hätte es hier schon längst ein Update gegeben.


Gruß


----------



## Asdf??? (2. Juli 2009)

*ausgrab* ^^
mal ne frage: kann man den Porter auch als southbridge kühler nehmen?
das is wichtig weil wenn ich meine heatpipe ausbauen würde dann würd die ja nich mehr gekült werden... 

ich hab ein MSI P35-Neo2 FiR


----------



## xTc (4. Juli 2009)

Asdf??? schrieb:


> *ausgrab* ^^
> mal ne frage: kann man den Porter auch als southbridge kühler nehmen?
> das is wichtig weil wenn ich meine heatpipe ausbauen würde dann würd die ja nich mehr gekült werden...
> 
> ich hab ein MSI P35-Neo2 FiR



Klar geht das. Du musst die Befestigung dann nur passend zu deinen Bohrungen justieren.  Ist kein Thema, achte nur darauf, wie du den Kühler ausrichtest, nicht das du dir einen PCI-Slot blockierst.



Gruß


----------



## Nici930405 (13. Juli 2009)

Echt klasse Test 

hat mich schlussendlich zum Kauf "überredet" 
Sobald ich ihn verbaut habe poste ich noch ein paar Bilder.

P.S. bei mir kommt er auf dem Asus P5Q Pro für die Northbridge(P45) zum Einsatz
Dann werde ich meinen Q6600 mit 8x375 laufen lassen oder ihn doch auf 3,2 oder 3,6 GhZ takten
mal sehen 

nur eine Frage: Wie hast du die Temps der NB ausgelesen?

LG Nici


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich micht nicht irre, war es Everest Ultimate. 


Gruß


----------



## Nici930405 (13. Juli 2009)

ok danke

kannst du dich noch erinnern ob es die Voll- oder Trialversion war
weil mit der Trial funktioniert es nicht. Mein board wird nicht erkannt.

LG


----------



## xTc (13. Juli 2009)

Dann wird es wohl die Vollversion gewesen sein?! 

Sonst kannst du die Temperaturen mit SiSoft Sandra vergleichen. Die Software sollte das auch können.



Gruß


----------



## Nici930405 (13. Juli 2009)

werde ich versuchen 

danke für den Tipp 

LG


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (13. Juli 2009)

Sehr sehr gutes Review...

Mein Respekt

Ich werde ihn mir demnächst bestellen...

Wie sieht es mit einem Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284 CPU Kühler aus, schon Erfahrungen was die Ausrichtung angeht???

greetz


----------



## FortunaGamer (14. Juli 2009)

Klasse Review für so einen Kleinen Kühler. Bilder sind aller erste Sahne, mach weiter so schöne Reviews.


----------



## xTc (14. Juli 2009)

_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit einem Xigmatek Achilles HDT-S1284 CPU Kühler aus, schon Erfahrungen was die Ausrichtung angeht???




Kommd drauf an, wie du deinen CPU-Kühler ausgerichtet hast. Eigentlich sollte das ohne Probleme passen.

Gerade für knappe Fälle, ist der Kühler ja zu einer Seite hin versetzt. 


Gruß


----------



## Nici930405 (15. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute,

habe den Xigmatek Porter heute bekommen und vorher eingebaut.
Auf meinem Asus P5Q Pro war die Befestigung schwer zu errreichen, weil ich ihn nur mit der versetzten Seite nach unten verbauen konnte, weil mein Zalman CNPS 9900 LED im Weg war. 
Mit der versetzten Seite in Richtung Grafikkarten sind noch etwa 1cm Platz.

Nun zu der Leistung: 
Mit Heatpipe-Kühlung von Asus: 35°C Load
mit Xigmatek Porter: 29°C Load
(und das würde noch mehr drinne sein, wenn man einen 80mm Lüfter an ihm befestigt)

Ich werde bald noch ein paar Übertaktungsversuche machen 

LG


----------



## xTc (16. Juli 2009)

Super, freut mich das du mit dem Kühler zufrieden bist. 

Du kannst deine Temperaturen ja auch noch mit erhöhten Spannungen vergleichen. 


Gruß


----------



## sNook (19. Juli 2009)

Danke für das super schöne  Review 
Das hat mich in meiner Kaufabsicht nochmals gestärkt 

Meinst du das der Xigmatek im Zusammenspiel mit einem Noctua NH U9b und im ersten PCIx16 Slot mit einer GTX260 läuft?

Ein Bild ist im anhang 

Vielen dank


----------



## xTc (20. Juli 2009)

Das schaut so aus, als würde es passten.

Notfalls vor der Montage mal hinhalten. Wenn du dann siehst es passt nicht, lass den Umbau lieber sein. 


Gruß


----------



## sNook (20. Juli 2009)

Alles klar, dann bestelle ich den mal mit und werde berichten 

Grüße


----------



## Nici930405 (22. November 2009)

hallo miteinander 

also als erstes: echt gutes Review !

aber es hat sich noch eine Frage ergeben:

passt der Xigmatek Porter auch auf einen amd 785G-Chipsatz?

mfg Nici


----------



## sNook (22. November 2009)

Laut Datenblatt vom Hersteller nicht


----------



## Nici930405 (22. November 2009)

das habe ich auch schon gesehen 
trotzdem danke für den Tipp

aber ich denke wenn der 780G-Chipsatz unterstützt wird wird der 785G auch unterstützt

der Xigmatek Porter ist ja sehr variabel was den Lochabstand angeht und vom Augenmaß her auf den Bilder bei Alternate sind die Löcher nicht viel weiter auseinander wenn nicht so gar genau gleich voneinander entfernt^^

mfg Nici


----------



## sNook (22. November 2009)

Nungut, probieren geht über studieren 

Also einfach mal bestellen, wenn du dies eh schon tust und dann ausprobieren.
Dann hillfst du dir, uns und auch Xigmatek weiter 
Zurückgeben kann man immer noch.

Grüße


----------



## Nici930405 (22. November 2009)

ok alles klar 

wird aber noch seine Zeit dauern, weil ich erst noch einen pc zusammenbauen muss^^

werde dann aber das Ergebnis posten

mfg Nici


----------



## sNook (22. November 2009)

Na wunderbar, wir sind gespannt (:

Dir viel Erfolg beim Zusammenbau und beim anpassen des Kühlers!

Grüße


----------



## xTc (26. November 2009)

Nici930405 schrieb:


> passt der Xigmatek Porter auch auf einen amd 785G-Chipsatz?



Sollte er, da die Befestigung flexiblel ist.


Gruß


----------

